
How Children Interact with Alexa - jonathankoren
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/10/30/559863326/alexa-are-you-safe-for-my-kids
======
DrScump
Posted earlier with unaltered title:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15585180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15585180)

